# Did software 2.37.1 (or later) hurt your fuel economy?



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

A few users on this forum seem to think that their fuel economy, both highway and mixed, is down a couple MPG after updating to software 2.37.1 from May 2010.

Is that bunk? Did your mileage decrease?

Quoting myself from http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5409338#post5409338,


> The SIB is dated May 2010 and calls for ISTA/P 2.37.1 or later. (E90 Integration level E89X-10-03-501 or higher)
> 
> The details of the SIB is can be found here: http://www.bmwtis.com/tsb/bulletins/...p/b130310g.htm
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't save references to posts talking about decreased mileage. I'm too lazy to search to try to find them.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

My mixed highway/city commute does seem to be down about 2mpg. But that could be no more than my driving habits evolving to be "more fun" and "less boring" as I've become more comfortable with the car. It's hard to say.

I've unfortunately taken only one long highway trip since the update. The speed limit varied by over 20mph over the course of a tank of fuel, and the last 1/2 hour of the drive was literally in the outer banks of North Carolina, so it was not a good data point. I'll report back after my next highway trip.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have the same experience as autoJeff, I'm down by about 2mpg as well. I did not change my driving habits, since I got the car I was getting 24-25 in the city now it's constant at about 22mpg.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow, was I lucky...My SA told me there was a software update I needed last time I was in for an oil change and I wouldn't let them do it because I didn't have the time and I say if it ain't broke, don't fix it...I'd be pissed if my mpg went down after an update.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

For my mix highway/city commute driving, it drop about 2 mpg (from 30-31 mpg to 28-29 mpg).


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

It looks very consistent for all of the once that got the update..... can we do something about it? Probably not...


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

I took delivery of my 2011 335d on July 1. Should it already have this software "upgrade"? Any way I can tell what version I have?

Those that have noticed the decline in MPG - is this based on the car's computer, or manual calculations? I'm wondering if the software update just recalibrated the trip computer calculator.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

TXPearl said:


> I took delivery of my 2011 335d on July 1. Should it already have this software "upgrade"? Any way I can tell what version I have?


If I remember correctly update was issued at the end of spring, I think you got it.

[/QUOTE]Those that have noticed the decline in MPG - is this based on the car's computer, or manual calculations? I'm wondering if the software update just recalibrated the trip computer calculator.[/QUOTE]
My car's computer has been always off, so I manually calculate mpg.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

TXPearl said:


> I took delivery of my 2011 335d on July 1. Should it already have this software "upgrade"? Any way I can tell what version I have?
> 
> Those that have noticed the decline in MPG - is this based on the car's computer, or manual calculations? I'm wondering if the software update just recalibrated the trip computer calculator.


I calculate the mpg at the pump. Another interesting fact is that my mpg indicator was very accurate (+/- 0.5 mpg) prior the software upgrade. Now the mpg indicator show a mpg that is about 1 to 1.5 mpg lower than the actual mpg.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

Now that more time has passed...what's the consensus?

I think my cruise control highway mileage is unchanged.

I think my city mileage is down. I also think it's because the car more often shifts at higher RPMs than it used to in the lower gears. If I manually shift at lowest-possible RPMs while hypermile-style driving, then it seems like I can still hit the old MPG target that did not require manually shifting. This is all a guess. I have no scientific data to back it up.

But I don't care about squeezing out a couple MPG better in the city. Bottom line is very little $ difference.  I typically drive to maximize fuel economy almost all the time, except for occasional bouts of fun. But I don't sweat the MPG.

Besides, on the track at an HPDS I managed as little as 12.7 MPG for one 20 minute session according to the trip computer.  Then I averaged 41 mpg for the nearly 2 hour drive home (again OBC).
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=5548551#post5548551
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=491887


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmmm... I wonder if my d had any software update at the last first oil change in July?
My FE has not suffered since then.
Maybe here in Canada no software update is performed?
Perhaps I should just call the dealer to enquire.

Now that the cold/winter season is here we can expect a further rise in fuel consumption.

In any case the performance and fun factors are reasons why I got the d in the first place plus the avoidance of the HPFP issues with the 335i.
The great driving range and FE is an added bonus but not a deciding factor since all my vehicle expenses are covered by the company.

I don't spend over CAD$60K on a car to worry about fuel consumption.
If that were the case I'd buy the new 2011 VW Jetta TDI.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

When I went in for 2nd service last week my SA said software update needs to be performed but It seems they didnt get any SIB performed on my vehicle, just some update to CIC. My transmission isnt reset and my presets are intact. There is no change in mpg I am seeing. There is definitely a big change in how iDrive console is looking now but drive is same. My invoice from 2nd service says "Perform E70 E90 M57Y Program Control

Programmed the vehicle, including the cas, per 0013890100. Following programming initialised Sunroof, windows, and Steering angle sensor"

btw my vehicle is 04/09. Anyone with 09 model had similar experience?


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

My MPG went down for about two tanks after 1st service and software upgrade.

I could sense the Tranny was responding differently, at least for a while shortly after that service.

It is definitely back in the normal range.

All good here!:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine is in its normal ranges and I did not even notice it go down for the tank it had during the software update or the one after it.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

autoJeff said:


> My mixed highway/city commute does seem to be down about 2mpg. But that could be no more than my driving habits evolving to be "more fun" and "less boring" as I've become more comfortable with the car. It's hard to say.
> 
> I've unfortunately taken only one long highway trip since the update. The speed limit varied by over 20mph over the course of a tank of fuel, and the last 1/2 hour of the drive was literally in the outer banks of North Carolina, so it was not a good data point. I'll report back after my next highway trip.





tlak77 said:


> I have the same experience as autoJeff, I'm down by about 2mpg as well. I did not change my driving habits, since I got the car I was getting 24-25 in the city now it's constant at about 22mpg.


Me too. I am off about 2 mpgs as well after the update. I noticed the tire pressure was dropped, so I am running a new set of trips with correct pressure, but it does appear that the mpgs are off about 2 since the update. In California, not doing emissions-related updates (SES technically qualifies as an emission update) means you can't register the car; so, not doing the update was not an option for me.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

With all my bad luck with this car, I am surprised mine stayed within the same range as always.


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

The car was due for service last November and they updated the s/w. I had to store the car for a month and after taking it for a long drive last weekend, I noticed a very slight decrease in mpg. I am not reading too much in to it as it could be multiple factors like winter fuel ( and higher speeds  ).

I took the spare key while it was in for service but i found that the programmed stuff like seat memory, radio station, three blink turn signal e.t.c were reset. Tranny was definitely reset and I find it holds second gear longer. I'll make it adapt to my style  power delivery feels slightly smoother, anyone experience this or am I imagining it :dunno: The SA had no clue about the DEF refill details, had to contact the tech to see if they did a full flush. I'm surprised they don't know much as this is a big dealer and they have sold multiple diesels.

They gave me a 328 loaner for a day as the s/w update was done overnight (more like they had to call germany to make sure they were doing the right stuff :eeps. I actually enjoyed driving the loaner! Hold your horses before you flame me. A lighter car is fun to toss in to the corner, especially when it's a loaner (no, I did not abuse it). I could tell the weight difference. The D shines when exiting the corner with all that torque and the wider stickier tires. I know I am nowhere close to pushing the limits of the D but I temporarily enjoyed the lighter 328 turning into corners. :thumbup:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

well my mpg definitely went way down. past few fill ups have been less than 25 compared to 28+ before update in Oct. I am thinking its because of winter season and too much slipping after snow storms.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bimmerdiesel said:


> well my mpg definitely went way down. past few fill ups have been less than 25 compared to 28+ before update in Oct. I am thinking its because of winter season and too much slipping after snow storms.


You might also be seeing the impact of the particulate filter re-charging. When the particulate filter is re-charging, there can be as much as a 4 mpg hit to mpgs.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

anE934fun said:


> You might also be seeing the impact of the particulate filter re-charging. When the particulate filter is re-charging, there can be as much as a 4 mpg hit to mpgs.


I agree with this. I have seen no overall reduction in fuel economy after the update, but I sure see lower mileage when the power train is burning off the accumulated gunk...

<TED>


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Strange, my mpg per tanks are very consistent. Never noticed a drastic drop before. I have seen a 1 or so mpg drop but those I can specifically relate to differences in the commute for that tank. Kind of like the few that end up being a little higher than normal, can relate those to commute differences(more sustained hwy driving).


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> You might also be seeing the impact of the particulate filter re-charging. When the particulate filter is re-charging, there can be as much as a 4 mpg hit to mpgs.





Tedj101 said:


> I agree with this. I have seen no overall reduction in fuel economy after the update, but I sure see lower mileage when the power train is burning off the accumulated gunk...
> 
> <TED>


Irrespective of update all of us see drop when its doing its DPF cycle. Also I am not considering update as cause for mileage drop. My guess for drop in my d is more to do with season: winter diesel, very cold starts(around 10F mostly every morning) and little bit of tire spinning when driving on unplowed roads. Since this is my first winter with D, I can be sure only when season change.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope, MPG appears to be holding and slightly enjoying the cooler weather without A/C.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

My mpg has been better for the two "winters" than the other times of the year. But I do not deal with that cold of temps or ice or anything of that nature. Or should say it is very rare, last winter it did actually snow one day and came home with the front of the car covered in ice.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmmm, let's see, today coming home it was 80 deg F and I had the sunroof wide open!:thumbup:

Turned the A/C on at home for the second night in a row, but another cold front is heading this way!

Winter is tough here in South Florida, I'm telling you.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> Hmmm, let's see, today coming home it was 80 deg F and I had the sunroof wide open!:thumbup:
> 
> Turned the A/C on at home for the second night in a row, but another cold front is heading this way!
> 
> *Winter is tough here in South Florida, I'm telling you.*


Probably just as hard as summers are in my neck of the woods. Except the cost of living is maybe a bit lower in your area. But then we don't have as many problems with contaminated fuel.... :angel:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

You know the saying, "Coldest Winter I ever spent was Summer in San Fran!"

I loved the weather in the Bay Area. But you can have the traffic.


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Flyingman said:


> You know the saying, "Coldest Winter I ever spent was Summer in San Fran!"
> 
> I loved the weather in the Bay Area. *But you can have the traffic*.


Traffic is off courtesy of the Great Recession. UE rate pushing 20% (out of work + out of work and given up on getting a job) doesn't leave a lot of people with a burning itch to go drive somewhere.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> You know the saying, "Coldest Winter I ever spent was Summer in San Fran!"


Summer air conditioning provided by Mother Nature. :thumbup:

My house has no A/C but I run the furnace pretty much year round...


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Ah, yes, SF is a very special place indeed.

No more Kid's Meal with a Toy for one!

I expect Ca. may come tumbling done on itself (politically), if the next great earthquake or the "Superstorm" does not do it first.

I was born in Sacramento and my dad in SF (1921). When men were men and you didn't have to separate them with a crow bar! (I suppose this should be bleeped!).

Still very fond of that area.:thumbup:


----------



## septcert96 (Feb 11, 2011)

My highway fuel efficiency is not affected but my city is.

My commute is mostly city/semi-suburban with lots of hills. Post update, the car holds 2nd gear longer than before which hurts FE. It has been about 2000 miles since the update.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

septcert96 said:


> My highway fuel efficiency is not affected but my city is.
> 
> My commute is mostly city/semi-suburban with lots of hills. Post update, the car holds 2nd gear longer than before which hurts FE. It has been about 2000 miles since the update.


Its also possible that its relearning your driving characteristics.


----------



## septcert96 (Feb 11, 2011)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Its also possible that its relearning your driving characteristics.


I'd hope that 2 months of driving the same route 10 times a week it would know by now.

The car used to go up the hill in 3rd, now it stays in 2nd at 2k+ RPM. When it really irritates me I upshift with the paddles.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe it learned you differently this time? Somewhere on here someone details how to force a reset of what it has learned so it can learn again.


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> Maybe it learned you differently this time? Somewhere on here someone details how to force a reset of what it has learned so it can learn again.


For me, I've noticed this as well. I can most definitely say that something has changed. Even when I manually shift into third (while in D, not DS,) in situations where the car _can_ and _has_ held 3rd gear it now will shift back down into 2nd. It most definitely likes to stay in 2nd longer and will revert to 2nd even after pushing it to third.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mine does not do it at all is why I was asking about the relearning.


----------



## GB (Apr 3, 2002)

I recently had my car (2/10 build) in for it's first annual service at 10k. ECU was reprogrammed per recall/TIS and in the ~500 miles since I can't say I've noticed any significant change in MPG or shifting behavior. 

Graham


----------



## TheDrivingG (Dec 30, 2009)

autoJeff said:


> A few users on this forum seem to think that their fuel economy, both highway and mixed, is down a couple MPG after updating to software 2.37.1 from May 2010.
> 
> Is that bunk? Did your mileage decrease?





TheDrivingG said:


> The car was due for service last November and they updated the s/w. I had to store the car for a month and after taking it for a long drive last weekend, I noticed a very slight decrease in mpg. I am not reading too much in to it as it could be multiple factors like winter fuel ( and higher speeds  ).


Update:

After many months, I finally got to take the car for a long trip that convinced me that the MPG has not dropped after the software update. I used to get high 30's MPG for ~50 mile freeway runs before the update, my trips became shorter after that and there were fewer runs with high 30's which made me wonder if the software update did in fact affect MPG.

The trip was from LA (sea level) to Yosemite (7200 feet ASL), 700 miles round trip. LA to Fresno was freeway driving and the car was doing a nice 37-38 MPG. The overall trip averaged 33 MPG. I thought that was pretty good considering the elevation change :thumbup: Going downhill obviously helped but it was still impressive. There a lot of twisty roads that were a blast in this car. Used extensive engine braking going downhill and didn't touch my brakes for the most part. Reminded me how fun this car can be!

The MPG with the average trip speed was similar to my previous long distance trips :thumbup: OBC indicated MPG was within 1 MPG of hand calculated MPG. (The car seemed to be happy with the diesel from the big Chevron truck stop)


----------

